# Need a pet shop



## nickyal (Jun 17, 2008)

Any good shops in bracknell reading area. Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nickyal (Jun 17, 2008)

Anybody

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Global Geckos in Windlesham. 

Top notch place and only 7 miles from you.


----------



## nickyal (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok thanks

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Are you looking for livestock or just equipment?


----------



## nickyal (Jun 17, 2008)

Ive got baby yemens that im selling and im new to the area

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

nickyal said:


> Ive got baby yemens that im selling and im new to the area
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Global Geckos for sure then. 

You will just have to prove they are CB.


----------



## nickyal (Jun 17, 2008)

They aint interested. Just called them

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nickyal (Jun 17, 2008)

Any no anymore

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

SPS sell live stock I think? 

Only other one I know of is pythons lair. But that's near Oxford, and I haven't been there for years...


----------



## nickyal (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok ill have a look. Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Berkshire Exotics are very good, in Hare Hatch on the A4.


----------



## nickyal (Jun 17, 2008)

Ill give them a call. Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gary06P (Feb 2, 2009)

I think Pythons lair has closed down ?
Does anyone know if they've relocated?


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Reptasia in Farnborough just opened up.


----------

